# Rasp knife w/ amber stag handle



## godogs57 (Feb 24, 2012)

This blade is from a 1/4" Heller rasp that I forged and ground. The rasp is 50-60 + years old and, as always, rusted to pieces. I love to uncover the great steel that lies under all that rust and crud! That simple carbon steel from these old rasps and files really takes a keen edge. She is differentially hardened and will split hairs. 

The handle is from an elk shed I picked up hunting last fall in New Mexico. I sent it, and other antlers, off to Culpepper & Co and had em do their amber stag magic on it and I think it really pops with the copper and turquoise. She has a satin finished handguard and buttcap. The elk antler had just the right amount of "swoop" to it to make a nice well balanced handle in my opinion.

Hope you like it and thanks for looking.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 24, 2012)

WOW, beautiful.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

That has an "old classic" look to it. Nice.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2012)

Simply stunning!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 24, 2012)

Hank its another beauty


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 24, 2012)

That is a work of art!


----------



## rolling_rock_123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Feb 24, 2012)

I love your file knives, great job! Danny


----------



## bg7m (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful work.  The handle is outstanding


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow!!! What more can be said? Great knife Sir..


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 24, 2012)

Great job, looks beautiful.

John I.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks....very much appreciated!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 24, 2012)

Outstanding!  I like that a lot!


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful knife. Glad to see you posting


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## gobbler getter (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Feb 25, 2012)

I admire your ability. One of the finest I've seen, and I like the idea of recycling an old file or rasp that has outlived it's original purpose. Likely better quality steel that you could find today. Love to see a small version "Gentleman's blade" about 2 1/4 inches long. I've been Blessed with a nice selection of knives, but find myself doing most of the work with a very small old Case with a short straight blade that was found in the belongings of an old hunting buddy who had passed. Thanks for sharing. It's better looking than anything I own, and I have to admit it would be easy to covet.


----------



## marknga (Feb 25, 2012)

Simply beautiful.... great use of materials, the contrast is stunning.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 25, 2012)

Michael,

I purposefully use the old files and rasps for just the reason you stated. Love that old steel, even though it is by definition, a "simple carbon" type steel. I don't bother with recent vintage rasps, as the steel just is not the same, and in many cases it is only surface hardened (which is not that big of an issue with me, as it will get hardened and tempered anyway). 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## RNC (Feb 25, 2012)

A work of true craftsmanship !


----------



## blink (Feb 25, 2012)

beautiful piece!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 26, 2012)

Another beauty


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 26, 2012)

I wish I knew how to do stuff like that.  That is amazing


----------



## Dawg Tired (Mar 18, 2012)

That's is really special!!! Awsome job!


----------

